

What is the best comment in source code you have ever encountered? - blackswan
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/184618/what-is-the-best-comment-in-source-code-you-have-ever-encountered

======
run4yourlives
This one is by far the best:

Dear maintainer:

Once you are done trying to 'optimize' this routine, and have realized what a
terrible mistake that was, please increment the following counter as a warning
to the next guy:

total_hours_wasted_here = 16

------
bayareaguy
long time; /* know C */

